# Bathtime



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George's bath with puppy tropiclean, yummy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Adorable! hahaha just so cute! little George all nice and clean!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

bless him , i love how they go from fluffy puppy to the drown rat look lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

almost missed this thread ... thank goodness I didnt  love a GG photo to keep me smiling .....


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ha ha...i bathed Pixie testerday in puppy Tropiclean yummy indeed,she hated it and was a bit traumatic for her,she shook for a good 30 mins afterwards..bless.
Have to say she did look like a little skinny thing when wet,but still gorgeous


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely squeeky clean puppies x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwwww! Love it! I always laugh hystarically when Bella gets a bath because she's so fluffy and then you see her all wet and she's just a skinny little thing!


----------

